# waiting for review tribunal decission



## saqib neyaz (May 28, 2013)

after getting ITA i have submitted all the documents with the fees in term of DD (demand draft).
they didnot consider my DD on that time due to the ask me to send the Police check of new south wales , because i had been there in sydney for more than 2 years.
to fullfil there requirement , i applied for police check mean once i got the certificate i sent to immig . meanwhile my DD has expired because this DD was valid for 6 month. they sent me email that my DD has expired and you have to pay the fees. i told them to return my DD so i can renew it but they didnot. they allot the case officer and asked me again to pay the fees . i sent the email to exptend the date of submission my immig agent also sent many email to my case officer but he didnot rply . anyhow i submitted the fees thru credit card on the last day . but after i week they sent the letter saying my application has declined .
i discuss my mig agent what to do he said my case is strong we have already sent the DD but they did not consider on the time that was not our fault even they did not rply us on email . i applied for the review tribunal to re assessment but i am still waiting for decission . my question is 
what is my success rate . is my case strong enough to get the visa .?


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

saqib neyaz said:


> after getting ITA i have submitted all the documents with the fees in term of DD (demand draft).
> they didnot consider my DD on that time due to the ask me to send the Police check of new south wales , because i had been there in sydney for more than 2 years.
> to fullfil there requirement , i applied for police check mean once i got the certificate i sent to immig . meanwhile my DD has expired because this DD was valid for 6 month. they sent me email that my DD has expired and you have to pay the fees. i told them to return my DD so i can renew it but they didnot. they allot the case officer and asked me again to pay the fees . i sent the email to exptend the date of submission my immig agent also sent many email to my case officer but he didnot rply . anyhow i submitted the fees thru credit card on the last day . but after i week they sent the letter saying my application has declined .
> i discuss my mig agent what to do he said my case is strong we have already sent the DD but they did not consider on the time that was not our fault even they did not rply us on email . i applied for the review tribunal to re assessment but i am still waiting for decission . my question is
> what is my success rate . is my case strong enough to get the visa .?


Hi,

Unfortunately your thread is very difficult to understand.
I'd suggest starting from the beginning of your process to emigrate to New Zealand - i.e. some basic details about you, details about the visa you have applied for and the reasons why you have chosen that visa route ?
Allows us to build a picture to see if we can help.

Regards,


----------



## saqib neyaz (May 28, 2013)

escapedtonz said:


> Hi,
> 
> Unfortunately your thread is very difficult to understand.
> I'd suggest starting from the beginning of your process to emigrate to New Zealand - i.e. some basic details about you, details about the visa you have applied for and the reasons why you have chosen that visa route ?
> ...


i have applied immigiration under skilled immigration category. 
after getting Invitation to Apply . they asked me to submit the medical , all documents , police checks of new south wales, plice check from Paksitan and immigration fees. ok
I have submitted all that they required , but they returned the application and asked me to submit the finger print check certificate of Australian Federation Police because i had been in sydney more than 2 years.
it took 3 months to getting clearance from AFP because i had come back to Pakistan. when i submit it , they again returned my form and saying that your medical is expired, do it again because medical was more than 3 months old. 
i again did my medical and sent to them they returned my application once again and saying that my Pakistan Police clearance is expired , so you can imagine that my level of depression.
i dont want to give up, because i spent lot of money on it . anyhow i did it again and sent to them. thats all process was doing with my migration agent. 
one day i got an email from immigration, saying that my DD (demand draft) has expired . because DD has 6 month validity . 
so i contacted to my migration agent and told him about the DD. and i also sent email to immigration to send me back my DD for renew but they did not return me back and still asking me to submit the fees before to specific date. 
i discuss to my migration agent . they sent email but immigration did not reply , he also sent email to extend the date of submission to arrange the money but never replied . anyhow i submitted the fees on the last day by credit card . but after a week they send the letter to my migration agent that my application has been declined to not submit the fees.
than i lodge the application to review tribunal and still waiting their decission .
i just asking what could happen , is my case strong enough?


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

saqib neyaz said:


> i have applied immigiration under skilled immigration category.
> after getting Invitation to Apply . they asked me to submit the medical , all documents , police checks of new south wales, plice check from Paksitan and immigration fees. ok
> I have submitted all that they required , but they returned the application and asked me to submit the finger print check certificate of Australian Federation Police because i had been in sydney more than 2 years.
> it took 3 months to getting clearance from AFP because i had come back to Pakistan. when i submit it , they again returned my form and saying that your medical is expired, do it again because medical was more than 3 months old.
> ...


Hi,

You have had a bad experience haven't you.

All I can say is Immigration have been correct in their refusal to accept any item that has expired. It is a requirement to have police certificates and medical reports that are under 3 months old, however you have done as they have asked and renewed these.

I also understand the issue that your DD expired after 6 months but Immigration's failure to return the expired DD and Immigration's failure to answer your - or more to the point your migration agents questions isn't good.
I see this as a complete failure in their process in my honest opinion.

I also do not understand their reasons for declining your application at such a late stage.

You have done the right thing by going to the application review tribunal but I do not know if you have a strong case against Immigration. I am not qualified to give an opinion on that matter.

I would be very interested to learn Immigration's reasons for declining your application.

Hope the tribunal goes well for you.


----------

